# Need help for new blindfold method



## SudCube (Oct 15, 2013)

Hi guys....i was experimenting with my 3x3 and noticed that by doing (M U2 M' U2) the 3 edges of the middle layer are switched... can this be used for solving the edges for 3bld...pls i need help how i can use this for solving the edges.


----------



## Ollie (Oct 15, 2013)

This is a very common 3-cycle and it is widely used by intermediate/advanced BLD solvers. 

If you use M2 and you have two M-slice targets in one layer then you can use that alg.


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 15, 2013)

if you use UF as a buffer, the setups for this aren't bad if you want to use this alone for solving edges


----------



## scottishcuber (Oct 15, 2013)

Kirjava said:


> if you use UF as a buffer, the setups for this aren't bad if you want to use this alone for solving edges



Do you mean UB?


----------



## Kirjava (Oct 15, 2013)

no I thought he meant he was using M'U2MU2 but same **** :3


----------

